
'Made in India' iPhone 12 Reportedly Coming Mid-2021 - cyrksoft
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/19/made-in-india-iphone-12-coming-mid-2021/#:~:text=iOS%2014-,%27Made%20in%20India%27%20iPhone%2012%20Reportedly%20Coming%20Mid%2D,2021%2C%20Trial%20Production%20Already%20Underway&text=Apple%20plans%20to%20roll%20out,year%2C%20according%20to%20Business%20Standard.
======
vmurthy
"Apple is aggressively stepping up its India-based manufacturing efforts as it
seeks to move away from supply chain concentration in China".

The keyword here is "concentration" ( I am ignoring the whole anti-China
rhetoric) but concentration risk of any kind is what most businesses try to
avoid. That is why your friendly tax department has a dozen different software
vendors and so on.

------
xenospn
Amazing how they can just “hire 10,000 people”. Impossible to wrap my head
around that.

~~~
nine_zeros
What's so amazing about it?

~~~
xenospn
I agonize over hiring one person. Also, it’s not like hiring extras in a
movie. These are skilled workers.

~~~
steve_adams_86
The higher level organization required for an effort like this isn’t
comprehensible to me. Like you say, hiring a single person is hard enough...
how do you get it right ten thousand times over? This is mission critical
stuff, too.

Honest question - do companies tend to over hire in scenarios like this, then
design with loads to distribute well so if say... 25% of hires don’t work
well, the job can still be done? Is that absurd?

~~~
harichinnan
Most high skilled jobs in the world like your neurosurgeon or the engineers at
your local nuclear power station assume your skillset based on educational
qualifications. Only IT conducts a tech interview on a whiteboard and hires
people without proper education.

